# glass coatings. Where to purchase



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

Try a glass repair contractor, or maybe a window washing contractor, look in the Yellow pages for a window blinds sales.

There is three suggestions.

ED


----------



## oberon (Apr 29, 2006)

thefatpigeon said:


> I am interested in applying glass coatings to my windows. something similar to this http://www.beecool.ca/clearview-70da.php . does anyone know where a consumer can buy something like this. I dont even really know what its called. antiglare tint?


 
Google window films and the name of your city and you will be innundated by information on installation companies.

If you are thinking DIY, then Home Depot, Lowes, Menards (if you are in the midwest) all carry after-market window films - for better or worse.

If its a big job then you may really want to consider talking to a professional installer before proceding - at least to get an idea of cost involved - but also because applying an after-market film will almost certainly void your window warranty (if your windows are still under warranty), and professionally applied films often come with an after market warranty for that contingency.

Also, its pretty common that professional installers will have access to products that you, as a consumer, won't be able to get on your own. 

As is often true with other products as well, the films available to the pro installers may be better than the brands that the big box stores offer.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

You chose not to include your location to your profile so you could be anyplace on the planet.
Please go to quick links to edit your profile.
Hard to suggest a place to buy it when no one knows where you are.


----------



## billkitch (Jul 4, 2014)

There are many contractors who works for glass coating. You can google it or I can suggest you some.


----------



## de-nagorg (Feb 23, 2014)

It has been 3 months since the OP and no response from the poster. 

Another prankster?

Or not a real problem, or just a dreamer.


ED


----------



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

Could have been this dude...? He forgets stuff now and days.


----------

